# Que preamplificador podria usar para un modulo STK?



## Luis1342 (Dic 27, 2008)

Hola,buen dia compañeros,soy nuevo en este foro  
ando en busca de alguna ayuda ya que mi minicomponente de audio se le averio la seccion del cd y al no encontrar las refacciones para el reemplazo he pensado en mejor conectarle un reproductor portatil de CD (discman) mediante la entrada auxiliar,el problema es que al hacer las pruebas el sonido es bajo y por más que le subo si se escucha pero no muy bien  
entonces he pensado en armar un preamplificador e intercalarlo entre la entrada auxiliar y el conector de audifonos del discman para ver si el problema se soluciona,la duda aqui es que no sé que tipo de pre utilizar para este fin,he visto que aqui en el foro hay opciones con ne5532,tlo72,82...,perola duda es  para este tipo de modulos STK que pre conviene más utilizar,el amplificador de potencia es un modulo STK 490 110

saludos,muchas gracias por leer mi tema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2008)

Con el problema de "volumen" que mencionas, lo primero que tienes que hacer es averiguar cual es la sensibilidad del amplificador, esto es, cual es el nivel de la señal de entrada que necesita para llegar a plena potencia. La forma mas efectiva es entregarle al amplificador una señal de entrada cuya amplitud puedas controlar e ir aumentándola de a poco hasta que llegues a la potencia máxima sin recorte, entonces el valor de la señal de entrada será la sensibilidad del amplificador y con eso ya puedes buscar/diseñar/comprar/o_lo_que_se_te_ocurra un preamplificador que tenga una ganancia tal que te permita excitar adecuadamente al amplificador. Acá en el foro hay varios esquemas que podría usar, aunque yo te recomendaría este: http://sound.whsites.net/project88.htm

Es muy simple y muy eficiente, y lo puedes armar con el TL072 que es económico y muy bueno para audio.

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola muchas gracias Ezavalla por su respuesta, revisé el manual del aparato y dice que necesita 500mV.
El preamplificador del link se ve bueno, Gracias, veo que usa los OPA2134, entonces debo reemplazar éstos por los TL072 usando el mismo esquema?
Saludos y gracias  por despejar las dudas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2008)

Sip, cambialos por los TL072 y listo. Los OPA2134 no tienen caso si vas a meter la salida de un discman.

Pero...que raro que la salida de auriculares de un discman no llegue a los 500 mV...o lo has conectado por otro lado?

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 28, 2008)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Sip, cambialos por los TL072 y listo. Los OPA2134 no tienen caso si vas a meter la salida de un discman.
> 
> Pero...que raro que la salida de auriculares de un discman no llegue a los 500 mV...o lo has conectado por otro lado?
> 
> Saludos!



Muchas gracias ezavalla por la aclaración si,de hecho la unica salida que tiene es la de audifono y por ahi lo conecto,aunque sabe hace meses me prestaron un discman que contaba con esa y ademas la de lineout y al conectarlo por lineout me di cuenta que algo le hacia falta al mio por que se escuchaba bastante bien y muy bonito creo que hasta mejor que cuando servia el reproductor de CD.
 :r es ahi donde me surgio esta inquietud   

saludos,gracias de nueva cuenta


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 29, 2008)

otra duda,podria ocupar en lugar del tl072 unos ne5532?

saludos y gracias de nueva cuenta


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2008)

ls1342 dijo:
			
		

> otra duda,podria ocupar en lugar del tl072 unos ne5532?.......


Si puedes.
Incluso el NE5532 tiene una figura de ruido interno (Que en ambos es muy bajo).
Pero también posee algo menos de "Velocidad de crecimiento (Slew Rate)", estimo que si no pretendes tener una señal de salida de muchos volts, no tendrás problemas con ninguno de ellos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ls1342 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ojo al piojo con los NE5532. Esos tienen entrada bipolar y un ancho de banda gigantesco, así que se pueden dar algunos problemas:
1- Oscilación: esto puede pasar si la primera etapa tiene ganancia 1. Hay que ponerle ganancia 2 para estabilizarlo (ya me pasó...y está comentado en la explicacion del circuito).
2- Captura de RF: las entradas bipolares son mucho mas sensibles que las JFET a la RF, así que "es posible" que el pre te pille algunas radios. En ese caso hay que poner unos capacitores de mas o menos 100pF entre las entradas inversora y no inversora. En el circuito no aparecen por que en el foro comentaron que traían problemas con los OPA2134 y llegaron a la conclusión que era preferible eliminarlos, pero en los bipolares pueden ser necesarios.

De todas formas, mejor usá un TL072 que cuesta menos de la mitad de los NE5532 y no traen problemas...

Saludos!


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 29, 2008)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas ezavalla y Fogonazo,cada dia se aprende algo nuevo.
como dice ezavalla,comenzaré con los  TL072 y es que son baratos,ademas de que apenas comienzo en esto,es mejor comenzar con esos op-amp  haber que tal me va,saludos y mucha gracias


----------

